# Trolling



## Adriane (Jul 24, 2008)

Trolling a Pokémon forum is _not cool_ however cool you think it may be. 

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## HitlerFrog (Jul 24, 2008)

i agree


----------



## Eevee (Jul 24, 2008)

OP is a wenny c


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 25, 2008)

we have trolls?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 25, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> we have trolls?


Referring to this thread, probably.

Still maintain it was the best thread on the forums :I


----------



## Adriane (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, I was. Always consider your audience when writing ;3

The fact that nobody had any idea what was actually going on kinda killed the whole thing. Not to mention that it was particularly retarded in the fact that it was internal >:|


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 25, 2008)

those are not trolls

please do not insult trolls >:(


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, I know I was part of this argument, in fact I guess I started it in fact, but I do feel sorry for HitlerFrog, for I seem that I might have gotten him banned.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 25, 2008)

errr dont feel sorry trolls ought to be banned lol its not like the guy really cares

how did I miss this


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Glacedon, how was it your fault? If it was anyone's fault it was mine for doing the Welcoming Song.


----------



## Caller (Jul 25, 2008)

Lawl. Trolls come and spam everything to the high heavens. We prefer a select area and cause temporary chaos, so we aren't trolls - more of an annoyance.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 25, 2008)

See? Told you the song was annoying.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Indeed you did and I agreed, but it's my way of welcoming people and if you honestly have a serious problem with it I'll just stop welcoming people altogether -_-


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 25, 2008)

What? You agreed that it was annoying?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 25, 2008)

MD said:
			
		

> What? You agreed that it was annoying?


MD, look, if you don't like it then don't read it. Honestly. It's not like he's going around being vulgar or anything of the like. I don't particularly like it either, but it's not worth arguing over. 

Anyway, I'm glad HitlerFrog is gone. Fair enough he doesn't like the song, but it wasn't fair that everyone started flaming ZC. Besides, I hate people who decide that Hitler is cool just because he was an infamous political leader.
Kids these days...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, MD, I did. I can;t remember the exact quote, but I said something along the lines of 'I fully accept and understand that the song may be annoying.'


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 25, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> MD, look, if you don't like it then don't read it. Honestly. It's not like he's going around being vulgar or anything of the like. I don't particularly like it either, but it's not worth arguing over.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad HitlerFrog is gone. Fair enough he doesn't like the song, but it wasn't fair that everyone started flaming ZC. Besides, I hate people who decide that Hitler is cool just because he was an infamous political leader.
> Kids these days...


Hey, I _don't_ read it. And I'm not the one borderline-flaming him either. I just wanted to have one of those I-don't-want-to-say-"I-told-you-so"-but-secretly-I-do moments.

In other news, that topic was honestly not too amusing. I mean... Surely we've all had more fun than THAT, right?

EDIT: In response to Castform: Oh right. I see what you mean. I thought you meant that you yourself found the song annoying, which wouldn't really have made any sense, now would it?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm glad you are one of those who didn't find the thread funny, MD.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 25, 2008)

> Hey, I don't read it. And I'm not the one borderline-flaming him either. I just wanted to have one of those I*-don't-want-to-say-"I-told-you-so"-but-secretly-I-do moments.*


Oh, okay. I do that all the time!


----------



## Jolty (Jul 25, 2008)

Caller said:


> Lawl. Trolls come and spam everything to the high heavens. We prefer a select area and cause temporary chaos, so we aren't trolls - more of an annoyance.


True
If they were real trolls they probably would've posted the pain series and goatse everywhere or something


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 25, 2008)

Jolty said:


> True
> If they were real trolls they probably would've posted the pain series and goatse everywhere or something


Well desudesudesu did post Last Measure and that 'HEY EVERYBODY I'M LOOKING AT GAY PORNO' GNAA thing.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 25, 2008)

I was gonna mention Last Measure. 

Also guys HitlerFrog == Jolty so "he" doesn't really exist separately :x


----------



## Jolty (Jul 25, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> I was gonna mention Last Measure.
> 
> Also guys HitlerFrog == Jolty so "he" doesn't really exist separately :x


...what the hell made you come to that conclusion


----------



## Altmer (Jul 25, 2008)

SpannerFrog I guess


----------



## Adriane (Jul 25, 2008)

Unless you just copied the name and used it for yourself on the Pokephile forum.

Patterns are usually relatively easy to figure out.


----------



## Caller (Jul 25, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Well desudesudesu did post Last Measure and that 'HEY EVERYBODY I'M LOOKING AT GAY PORNO' GNAA thing.


Yes, well. Desu tends to be more of...independent character, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 25, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> Unless you just copied the name and used it for yourself on the Pokephile forum.
> 
> Patterns are usually relatively easy to figure out.


I haven't registered there
yeah I went to look but I didn't register


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 25, 2008)

How about

YOU'RE

ALL

PLANKS


----------



## Eevee (Jul 25, 2008)

this thread is dumb



Jolty said:


> If they were real trolls they probably would've posted the pain series and goatse everywhere or something


there are only a few select cases where this would be real trolling

otherwise it is just /b/tard spam


----------

